# Leaving Mucho alone - crying



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi again! I'm starting a new thread about Mucho (you can see the introduction here: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=31458 )...

We left him alone today again for 30 minutes (just enough to go outside to pick up my GF). I went through the same ritual: Setup expen, put pee pad down, water bowl, bed. Put a stuffed kong inside and let Mucho in, leave the house while he is busy with the Kong.

However, this time, I setup an app called iCam that streams a webcam to your iPhone and I was keeping an eye on him.

What a racket he made! He was whimpering, barking, howling, throwing himself on the xpen, was very restless for the whole 30 minutes. 

Obviously we were devastated as we thought he was OK staying alone for such a short time.

I've read a ton of advice on how to address this kind of behaviour, just wondering if someone has some havanese-specific advice or some kind of similar situation where you work from home and your Hav is *really* attached to you.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

We are going through this now. We have been working our pup up a little at a time and today was over 3 hours left alone. We put in a stuffed kong and she was interested for 3 minutes in it until she realized we were gone and she exhibited the same behavior you described. 
Someone suggested to leave an article of clothing in her crate that I had recently worn. I took an old t-shirt slept in in placed in under my pillow one night and left it in her crate. The next day she barked for 5 minutes, crawled into her crate, put her head on the t-shirt and stayed there for for 2 hours. No barking.
Yesterday, it calmed her for about 45 minutes then she barked for an hour , then calmed down for another 45 minutes.
Today, 5 mins of barking, 3 hours calm in her crate.

Worth a try.


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

Ah, I've heard that before - I'll give it a go.

Are you crating Colbie or leaving her free roam of the house?

I've read that giving free roam of the house could increase the stress, but it seems that he was really anxious to leave his (small) xpen and search for us in the bedroom. He does that sometimes when I'm away and my GF is home.

The crate is in our bedroom, and it's a relatively safe place to leave him when we are gone - however, no potty access there. Should I give him free roam (bedroom, kitchen + living room) + potty access, without gating anything off?

Also, I'm curious - do you also have a surveillance system setup?


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

orestis said:


> Ah, I've heard that before - I'll give it a go.
> 
> Are you crating Colbie or leaving her free roam of the house?
> 
> ...


Colbie has her crate available in the room but we keep the door to it open so she can go in or out. She is not ready to have free reign yet as she still thinks the carpet in the den is a big wee wee pad.
The room we put leave her in is relatively small (it is our laundry room) and gated on both ends. It has her crate, her pad, a water bowl, some toys, a stuffed kong, my t shirt and that is about it. It is monitored as well.
She doesn't seem very interested in the kong, even when when we are home.

Wherever you leave him I would recommend he has a place to rest (bed or crate), a place to relieve himself (pad or whatever indoor potty system you use) and plenty of water.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm sure I'll be chiming in soon when Mae is screaming to get out of her expen too, but she has a big brother to hopefully keep her company. I use iCam too, well I haven't in quite a while but I did when Tim was younger. Did he end up calming down after the 30 minutes or did you come home? If you came home and immediately took him out you could be setting him up to carry on if he knows it brings you back. Do you leave the tv or radio on for him? I still do this with Tim, I ask him what he wants to watch :laugh: I know it's so hard to hear them complain but if he did eventually calm down even if it took him 30 minutes it will dwindle down if he learns to comfort himself. I know easier said then done, remind me of this when I'm pouting about the same thing in a couple weeks!


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

We'll run an experiment tonight, go out for 30 minutes while leaving TV on, smelly t-shirts, and a different enclosure area.

Let's hope it will be better... Meanwhile, tomorrow we both need to be gone for 9 hours which looks impossible to me. We could drop him off to some relatives but I'm not sure that's fair to Mucho or the relatives, 9 hours is still too much, and of course most places aren't puppy proof.

The fact is I can stay at home and skip the event I'd like to attend, but that seems unfair to me - though probably a reality with a young puppy at home.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Make sure you tire him out before you leave him tonight, a long walk would be great. Yes unfortunately missing your event will probably be what you will have to do, one of the many sacrifices you signed up for when you got a dog, but I think they're worth it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

orestis said:


> We'll run an experiment tonight, go out for 30 minutes while leaving TV on, smelly t-shirts, and a different enclosure area.
> 
> Let's hope it will be better... Meanwhile, tomorrow we both need to be gone for 9 hours which looks impossible to me. We could drop him off to some relatives but I'm not sure that's fair to Mucho or the relatives, 9 hours is still too much, and of course most places aren't puppy proof.
> 
> The fact is I can stay at home and skip the event I'd like to attend, but that seems unfair to me - though probably a reality with a young puppy at home.


Yeah, this is the kind of decision we have to make all the time once we have kids, too. The good thing is that dogs grow up MUCH faster. IMO, 9 hours is too long for an adult dog to be left alone, let alone a puppy.

I am going out of town of a speaking engagement Thur-Sun. DAve will be home over the weekend of course, so those days aren't a problem. I had a friend who was going to take Kodi on Thurs and Fri., but she had a death in the family, and has to go down to Long Island and can't watch him. I scurried around last night, but was able to come up with someone who will come over with her small dog and let him out and let the two play for an hour or so in the middle of each day.

I know that when you first get a puppy, you haven't made those connections yet, which makes it harder. But that's what "puppy parenthood" is like  Another option... Is it possibly that you could take him with you and keep him crated most of the time, just taking him out for occasional walks and potty breaks? We do that a LOT with Kodi. He'd rather be with us and confined than home alone. And, of course, by now, he's pretty much a model citizen, and welcome most places we go.


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

We are taking him with us everywhere that dogs are allowed - he stays perfectly calm in our lap for hours at end. However I'm going to go in a museum space/day conference and I'm pretty sure dogs won't be allowed there. I might ring them first thing in the morning though to find out.


----------



## sunnyblonde (Aug 20, 2010)

*Get another one!!*

At the risk of really freaking you out, consider a second dog. Granted at times it mean double barking, and double destruction, more often than not, they are more comfortable with a second dog around.

My last Havanese (still not over his passing last March) did eventually grow out of crying etc. but it did take a few years. We tried putting our pup on the enclosed deck with screen doors, and a web cam. He took out the cameras and managed to get the doors open in about an hour. Should have named him Houdini! He is much better now that we have two of them. Though, they are little devils at times.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I also went through this with my puppy - and also used the webcam app to monitor him, which made it worse! (For me, that is).

In our case, he was left daily for 2 weeks and cried and tried to climb out of his pen every day, Then, on day 15, suddenly he quieted down and accepted his situation. He has been good in the ex-pen since.

I only say this to offer an example of a puppy who started out similarly but eventually got over it. Hoping your furkid eventually adapts as well! I know how heart wrenching it is watching them cry from afar.


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

I decided I'm going to try visiting the event with Much in a makeshift carrier bag. He is so quiet when I carry him like that, I'm 100% sure he will not make any noise during the event (better than babies in that respect) and he will never touch anything so I don't see why they should have any issue.

Plus he is so clean, cute and adorable I can't see anyone really objecting. Fingers crossed! Worst case we make an excursion downtown and come back home.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Hope that works.

Improvement is possible and suprising at times. 

Colbie after fussing for over an hour yesterday was perfectly fine for 4 hours today.

Barked once or twice as my wife left, then attacked her stuffed kong which she showed little interest in before. Then climbed in the crate and basically stayed there the entire time. 

Was happy and wagging her tail when she came home.

Hope things go as well for you.


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

It will get better! Although I still come to this forum for so much advice as mine is only 6 months old, I had the same freakout too with Lucy when she was 2-3 months old. I thought it would never get better. But, by the time she was 4 months old it did! Give it some time and lots of patience!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Cuba's absolutely fine (she's 7 months old now) when I go out, but can't bear it when I take my other dog, Tycho out. At the moment it is too difficult managing them both on leash out together so I walk them separately, partly because it's better to concentrate, with Cuba, on practising good leash-walking. But goodness, she does create if I remove Tychy from her presence!!


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

Just an update, I indeed took Mucho with me to the museum audiotorium. Needless to say he turned a lot of heads. One staffer initially told me (just outside the auditorium, after waiting in line for 45 minutes!) that I couldn't enter.

I told them Mucho was going to stay in his bag (an old biking backpack I turned into a carrier) or on me, no touching of anything. He then raised issues about potential barking, to which I made a deal I would leave immediately at the first sound he would made - so I got in!

Mucho was a *very* good boy - he sat quietly through clapping, speeches, a couple of videos (which freaked him out a bit, but he is brave!) and the occasional petting by late-comers (I was sitting right next to the exit).

I advertised the breed a lot, then went to the open-air but fenced yard (patio?) and let him walk and run around a bit. To my surprise he neither peed or pooped at all, he held it all in until we got home. We met some disabled people (actually with mental development issues) which loved him, and he saw wheelchairs for the first time. I put him on a couple of laps and made a few people really happy.

All in all, it was a 5 hour outing, Mucho was really behaved and brave. I couldn't stay for the entire day (another 4-5 hours) but I am confident now that in the future we will be able to visit many places. I wonder if I could still carry him around in carrier bags in places where dogs traditionally aren't allowed.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

What a great happy day and ending! Sometimes I think we fret more than our pets do. Glad all of it went well.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Glad that it worked out for you and the added bonus of bringing smiles to the faces of others.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

What a great ending! You can definitely take your dog in a carrier to many places. I have even taken mine inside Starbucks (not to stay, just to buy the drink and go). You may want to invest in a specific dog carrier bag as it may be more comfortable for both you and the dog.


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

Any suggestions for carrier bags? Mucho fits snuggly without much fuss into a specific small backpack - but he's probably going to outgrow it quickly.

Do you keep carrying them around even when older? I can't imagine hauling around an adult dog in a carrier bag, unless really needed (in ferries etc) - in which case a soft box you can put down sounds like a better thing to get.


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

I used this one for Lucy. She was disguised so much that people just thought that was my purse!

Amazon.com: Snoozer Deluxe Pet Tote Bag, Black: Pet Supplies


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

A pet stroller is another option. I own this one:

Amazon.com: Kyjen Outward Hound Pet Stroller: Pet Supplies

-Jeanne-


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Lucy419 said:


> I used this one for Lucy. She was disguised so much that people just thought that was my purse!
> 
> Amazon.com: Snoozer Deluxe Pet Tote Bag, Black: Pet Supplies


I see a dog tote in my future!

Glad it worked out so well with Mucho!!!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a Sherpa airline carrier bag. It fits the most restrictive airline policy (you have to check each one though) and is comfortable to carry. 

Many people carry their adult havs but of course it depends on size. Mine is ten pounds now, he is 11 months old. I have another Sherpa that is slightly larger than regulation airline that I found at Home Goods/TJ Maxx (they have them there from time to time at reduced cost) which I use around town.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Lucy419 said:


> I used this one for Lucy. She was disguised so much that people just thought that was my purse!
> 
> Amazon.com: Snoozer Deluxe Pet Tote Bag, Black: Pet Supplies


I like it but maybe in brown for me so it looks less like "a purse"


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a sherpa bag which is great for flying. There's no way I'd be able to "sneak" Brody in anywhere. He is bound and determined that EVERYONE must know he is there!


----------



## Lake_Mary (Sep 6, 2013)

I can't bring 3 pound Jordan anywhere  tried carrying him and putting him in the Sherpa. Been kicked out of over a dozen places in 3 weeks. It's like they see you enter and someone makes a beeline to tell you to leave :/ the area I live in is very "yuppy", lots of ladies with SUVs and tiny dogs so no one cares how cute, portable and clean my hav is. Not the lifestyle I thought we were going to have together. I only lunch with my friends outdoors now, they know that's my condition 

Faith

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

ColbyBlu said:


> I like it but maybe in brown for me so it looks less like "a purse"


I actually have the brown one. Still, people are shocked when they find out that there is a dog inside since I put my wallet and phone in the side pockets! To them it looks like a big brown purse. I have gone into many places with that, especially when she was smaller. It helps that you can attach a clip onto her harness so she doesn't fall out when you open the side (Lucy had tried to climb out a few times when it was unzipped). She generally liked it and didn't whine or complain when she was in there.


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

Lake_Mary said:


> I can't bring 3 pound Jordan anywhere  tried carrying him and putting him in the Sherpa. Been kicked out of over a dozen places in 3 weeks. It's like they see you enter and someone makes a beeline to tell you to leave :/ the area I live in is very "yuppy", lots of ladies with SUVs and tiny dogs so no one cares how cute, portable and clean my hav is. Not the lifestyle I thought we were going to have together. I only lunch with my friends outdoors now, they know that's my condition
> 
> Faith


What a shame! My prepared line of defense is that Mucho is better behaved than a lot of toddlers/babies, doesn't make a peep when sitting on my lap and he won't soil anything. I am prepared to pay for any damage though, and of course leave immediately if he makes any sound. Usually after half an hour someone will comment about how relaxed the little dog is and what is our secret. Fingers crossed that this will continue once he's out of the lap and on the ground.

Are you saying that they allow tiny dogs but not havs? That's really not nice.

However I do appreciate that especially in restaurants the management can't help but to deny you entrance - it only takes on complaint to the health department. In Greece it is actually again the law to allow pets in any kind of establishment that is inspected by the health department, and that is cafes, restaurants and even bars. So when owners let us in they are actually breaking the law.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

orestis said:


> What a shame! My prepared line of defense is that Mucho is better behaved than a lot of toddlers/babies, doesn't make a peep when sitting on my lap and he won't soil anything. I am prepared to pay for any damage though, and of course leave immediately if he makes any sound. Usually after half an hour someone will comment about how relaxed the little dog is and what is our secret. Fingers crossed that this will continue once he's out of the lap and on the ground.
> 
> Are you saying that they allow tiny dogs but not havs? That's really not nice.
> 
> However I do appreciate that especially in restaurants the management can't help but to deny you entrance - it only takes on complaint to the health department. *In Greece it is actually again the law to allow pets in any kind of establishment that is inspected by the health department, and that is cafes, restaurants and even bars. So when owners let us in they are actually breaking the law*.


I think it is the same here in NY. I was at a pizzeria a few years ago and there was a couple with a large, well behaved dog laying on the floor next to their table. The owner asked them politely to leave and explained his restaurant could be shut down just for allowing the dog inside. The couple left after a few "words" and then the owner yelled at his employee not to ever do that again. The owner was visibly upset about the incident and said they would shut him right down for that.


----------



## Lake_Mary (Sep 6, 2013)

No canines of any kind unless they are service dogs. Real shame since he is so easily carried, doesn't make a peep and doesn't touch anything except my arms. I really was hoping for a constant companion as I'm out running around town the days both my kids are in school and now I only do about half of what I am used to and crate him way more than I ever wanted to :/

Faith

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

